# Kefalonia for the summer



## aerial (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I am wondering if anyone can help me  This summer me and my sister would like to stay in Kefalonia for July, August and September. We have visited Kefalonia a few times now and have fallen in love with the place and the people. We normally stay in Lourdas and would love to stay there or in Agostoli. Does anyone know where we could find an apartment to rent for a few months - we cant afford a villa rental or a hotel for that length of time so we are ideally looking for something that we can sublet? I've searched the web and can't see to find anything. Is it worth just booking a hotel in Agostolli and looking for somewhere once we arrive i'm not sure? 

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. 

Best, Christine


----------

